# Acrylic or Glass?



## mark426 (Nov 9, 2005)

I have had several aquariums in the past and I was fairly successful with planted tanks. Kids, works, etc. required me to give it up for the last 10 years, now I am anxious to restart this wonderful hobby. I plan on a 50 gallon or so, medium tech planted tank. I always had glass aquariums in the past but I am considering acrylic. I understand that one of the advantages of the acrylic is less weight...that is not a concern for me. I worry about the scratch resistance. So.......

Why would I choose an acrylic tank over a glass design? What would you choose? Why?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Acrylic is clearer, meaning light penetrates better and you can get different shapes of aquariums but other than these 2 factors (and the one you mentioned), I would go with glass. Cheaper, not as easy to scratch and easier to fix if you do.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Agreed. The cost keeps me away but I'm also concerned with the scratching.


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2005)

glass scratches also. With acrylic it can be buffed out.

Only thing I dislike about standard acrylic tanks are, the brace on the top of the tank. It sometimes prevents certain setup in equipment. For example the heater or intake and outflow pipes on canister filters can be set up only in certain ways.

Since glass tanks are open top, you are not limited on how you want to set your equipment up.


----------



## trc_pdx (Mar 22, 2004)

I weigh in on acrylic. To my eye they look far better. This may be due to their reputed advantage in clarity. In addition to the points already made, I understand that acrylic is a better insulator so it should be more efficient to heat although I've never seen this quantified. Probably not a material factor for small tanks but perhaps for very large ones? I also understand that an acrylic tank has better shock resistance. Although it will scratch easier than glass, I understand that it is less likely to shatter from an errant blow.

Although I fret about the scratches, they can indeed be remedied (usually), and the top brace/access issue is a drawback not to be overlooked, I still buy them time after time.

Lastly, I've had a couple of glass tanks develop leaks over the years but never an acrylic one.

TC


----------



## Jim (Apr 4, 2005)

I have a 85G acrylic tank and don't like how the bracing on the top limits my access to the aquarium. Equipment set-up hasn't really been a problem for me, it's more about easy access.


----------



## mark426 (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I ordered an Oceanic 58 Gallon with their Shaker style stand today. Since Oceanic doesnt make a canopy to match, I have a cabinet maker building one for me.

I will post some pics when it all comes together.

Mark


----------

